# My pup's training at 11 weeks



## Khoi Pham (Apr 17, 2006)

https://vimeo.com/231318493
Working on the retrieve, turns, attention heel and environmental bite work.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

OUT $^*!#(+% STANDING............but it must be witch craft because everyone know a pup that young can't do all that. :lol::lol:;-)


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

Very, Very nice. I love your vids. Calm, fun, lots and lots of treats. 

(Still want that pool, though....)


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Very nice. Keep em coming.


----------



## Gina Mezin (Mar 8, 2016)

Wonderful. Loved it! What a team.


----------



## Khoi Pham (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks, guys and gals, yes I will keep posting our progress as he grows.


----------



## sefi sahar (Dec 15, 2011)

nice puppy Khoi!
sucsses with him


----------



## Meg O'Donovan (Aug 20, 2012)

Nice to see you both enjoying yourselves together. Play not work! Lovely pup.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

He is coming along nicely. Your early exposure and creativity will pay off great dividends as he matures.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Khoi, not to change the subject but how are you getting along down there with all the rain?


----------



## Khoi Pham (Apr 17, 2006)

Thank you everybody, Bob I live in Dallas, North TX so the hurricane didn't do anything to us except a little rain. Long line at many gas station, some places are out of gas and it went up about 20 cents today.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Good to hear!

Hopefully everyone South of you will come out ok.


----------



## Khoi Pham (Apr 17, 2006)

My pup's first time on the field at 12 weeks. 
https://vimeo.com/232660627


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

"Frustration builds drive" 

EXCELLENT work from helper, dog, handler!


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

I really enjoyed watching that Khoi. Your song choices are always really nice too.

Hey Bobby, you know what frustration DOES build drive and in oh so many ways! :twisted: Happy belated birthday old man! ha ha.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Nicole Stark said:


> I really enjoyed watching that Khoi. Your song choices are always really nice too.
> 
> Hey Bobby, you know what frustration DOES build drive and in oh so many ways! :twisted: Happy belated birthday old man! ha ha.


 :lol: Thank ya mam! 

And I ain't to old to understand that. 

Just cause I'm old don't mean I'm dead!

Been married 50yrs for oh so many reasons! :twisted: :twisted: :grin: :wink:


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

Bob Scott said:


> "Frustration builds drive"


To a point. I'm beginning to think that some of the breeds do better with dealing with high levels of frustration than others. There was one instructor gal (who was really into Mals and their mindset) shut down a lot of dogs - who were not mals or gsds - during a cadaver workshop. Which pissed off a lot of folks, including myself. 

The individual must gauge the level and type of frustration their dog can tolerate.


----------



## Khoi Pham (Apr 17, 2006)

Actually, my friend shot that video and picked his music hehehe.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Sarah Platts said:


> To a point. I'm beginning to think that some of the breeds do better with dealing with high levels of frustration than others. There was one instructor gal (who was really into Mals and their mindset) shut down a lot of dogs - who were not mals or gsds - during a cadaver workshop. Which pissed off a lot of folks, including myself.
> 
> The individual must gauge the level and type of frustration their dog can tolerate.



Again, JMHO but anyone who "shut down a lot of dogs" probably shouldn't be training cad dogs. 

To many good Labs, Goldens, etc that can be great cad dogs will get washed under someone like that. 

Not everyone can handle a high drive dog like a good Mal or GSD but many can do well with those "other" breeds>


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

Bob Scott said:


> Again, JMHO but anyone who "shut down a lot of dogs" probably shouldn't be training cad dogs.
> 
> Not everyone can handle a high drive dog like a good Mal or GSD but many can do well with those "other" breeds>


Couldn't have agreed more. I was a newbie and thought that someone instructing at a workshop would be skilled with various breeds but learned differently. Not everyone can switch or gear down to breeds who work in hunt drive vs prey drive. Or breeds that don't take jazzing up or frustrating the shit out of them to get the job done. I did some digging after this episode and found out the individual had a history of doing this (shutting dogs down) and while they talked the talk, couldn't do the walk. It kinda frosted my attitude a bit that people "knew" but never said anything or did anything. I never did another workshop where they were at and cautioned or warned others to prevent them suffering the same fate as myself. Eventually, this individual's claim to fame petered away and has dropped off the radar. But I learned it pays to research the instructors so you know going in what to expect.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I will admit myself that I'm much more comfortable with the high drive dogs then the softer, more sensitive dogs. 

My present 10 yr old GSD is very handler soft. 

Very obedient on or off lead, inside the yard or on the streets, running in a field, etc. 

No trouble at all but I can crush him with a harsh word.

One of my friends says that, even with markers, I am better with a dog that wants to bite me in the as

I can direct someone else with their soft dog. Just not me.

A weakness in my training obviously but I AM aware of it.


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

This was some thing I just read. 

http://www.napwda.com/matching-humans-and-dogs-by-stephen-a-mackenzie-m-t

I would be curious if Matt could bounce it against the list of people taking Sali's pups to see if it IDs people who had problems and who didn't. There is no category for experience or non experience. It's more along the lines of how a person deals with problems or situations.

I would like to know if this matches impressions from others with working dogs no matter the venue.


----------

